# OK, my first too, with qview



## little_wolf (Sep 6, 2008)

First season smoking: put on a pork loin and figured I'd try out a fatty as well.  Got a short pound of sausage, followed the tutorial, and it came out pretty good.  Next time I need to cook my diced potatoes (opps), and put in more filling.  This one had raw potatoes, mozzarella cheese, and diced tomato without seeds.  Wrapped in bacon without toothpicks and it stayed!  I served as an appetizer to the pork loin, then next morning sliced and reheated for breakfast.  Next time I'd like to try bratwurst and serve on tiny burger buns.

My pictures captured pretty good - you can see my filling is a little on the sparse side - need more next time.


----------



## bishop916 (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks real good actually; nice smoke ring,.. good job!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Congrats on the great Q, I can see your wheels are turning again...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Little Wolf, it looks great!


----------



## grothe (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks great ta me....looks like ya got the smoking down


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 6, 2008)

That is the beauty of smoking meat/etc  Usually even the ones that dont turn out as expected are still good.  Keep up the good work and show qviews.


----------



## bassman (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin' good!  Fatties don't last very long around here.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 7, 2008)

Little  Wolf your off to a great start. Nice jub.


----------



## okie joe (Sep 7, 2008)

Good job...Little Wolf..your off to a good start.


----------

